# Infertility after treatment



## jassy2003 (Oct 18, 2010)

My husband had leukemia when he was 16. When he relapsed they tested his sperm to see if anything could be banked. Nothing was able to be banked. We are now 29 and I want a kid. I am having a hard time with this. What do I do? I knew this when we got married but now actually feel what it means. I love him dearly.


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jassy.. 
Hello hun I hope you don't mind me dropping you a line!
Infertility is such a hard thing to deal with hun, but just because you want a baby it doesn't make you insensitive to your other half.
Have you spoken to him about how you feel?..for me personally ( history at the bottom of message)
I feel like less of a woman because i can't give my DH a baby 
We are on our last go now and im very worried about the future if it doesn't work this time. 
Chatting on here has helped me alot hun, every body is going through the same thing in one way or another, and they are all so lovely and supportive..
Plus you can put down your posting at anytime of the day or night even if it's just to put down how you are feeling at that point in time, plus my DH likes it cos i don't tend to bend his ear so much.. 
Try talking to your DH, but i will always have a chat hun, pm me any time!  ..jen.x


----------

